# Where can I buy Java Moss in the Vaughan area



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been to quite a few lfs in Vaughan and Markham, but I have yet to find this "common" plant. Where can I get it?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Aqua Inspiration has some I think


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

you can also try here on the board. many of use have java moss at a cheaper price probably . i have some too that i can sell/give you (depending on the amt you want) if you ever come by rhill or if i go to vaughan

EDIT: BA vaughan doesnt have them?!?! O:


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't remember now but I think PetsMart in the Steeles & Jane area has it. Call first to save time/fuel. Java moss is very common. I know if you're every by Pacific Mall that Aquapets has them rolled up in thier tanks.


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I can't remember now but I think PetsMart in the Steeles & Jane area has it. Call first to save time/fuel. Java moss is very common. I know if you're every by Pacific Mall that Aquapets has them rolled up in thier tanks.


The closest PetSmart near Steeles & Jane is the one on Weston Rd. & Hwy7. I've visited that location half a dozen times within the last month, its where I got my 29g tetrafin starter kit. They didn't have Java Moss and only thing I felt worth purchasing livestock/plant wise was their $7 Moss Balls and $1 adult sized ghost shrimps


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

BA Vaughan


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Aqua pets has tons of java moss saw it yesturday


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

If you come by my place I can get you some moss,


----------



## d_lit_e (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I just caught the flu, don't plan on leaving my house any time soon


----------

